# USMC Birthday



## Nuke_TRT

*SEMPER FI*


----------



## MARINECOP

Semper Fi to all my brothers and sisters and happy birthday.


----------



## Johnny Law

Happy Birthday to all the current and past Devil Dogs! Thanks for your service to your country.


----------



## kwflatbed




----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Happy Birthday Marines  
"Rangers lead the way"


----------



## KozmoKramer

*Happy Birthday and God Bless our fire-breathing Devil Dogs everywhere, past and present!*


----------



## lpwpd722

Happy Birthday, Marine.


----------



## MDSP2597

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARINES!!!!


----------



## Mass

MDSP2597 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARINES!!!!


Happy Birthday Marines. Because of all you do, we stand strong!


----------



## USMCTrooper

justanotherparatrooper said:


> "Rangers lead the way"


Yeah, into the Park......... 










Happy Birthday Marines!


----------



## CJIS

Semper Fi and happy Birthday!


----------



## Cinderella




----------

